# Keeping precooked pork moist



## cinemaphonic (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm brand new here and I just love it. So far I've gotten some great info and decided to join.

I have a question about keeping precooked pork moist. 

I'm starting a food cart and my city does not allow any raw meats to be prepared on carts, which is unfortunate. I'm working on perfecting a recipe for Banh Mi, you know those tasty vietnamese pork sandwiches?

Well, since I'm going to be precooking the pork and then reheating, presumably on a grill, I'm wondering if anyone has any tips for keeping the meat moist. Typically you marinade the pork (pork butt, shoulder, or loin) in a sweet sauce with honey, fish sauce and some other goodies. You want the meat to be moist and juicy, but crispy on the charred parts when served. Is there any way to achieve this when I have to precook the meat and reheat?

I appreciate any help you can offer, thank you so much!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2012)

The only option I can think of is to use a steam table, kept at 145' F. with the pork smothered in its own juices.  The meat, in Michigan, once cooled, has to be brought up to 165, then held at 145'.  Leaving it in its own juices until served, will keep it hot, without drying it out.  The sauce should be kept in its own tray, and kept hot in the same steam table.  The sandwich is then prepared from the meat and sauce at the customer's request, with napkins of course.

As for the crispy sides, I'm afraid that can only be done if you are cooking the meat fresh, and serving immediately.  Could you do that from a roach-coach (food truck)?  That might be a better fit for what you want to do.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cinemaphonic (Mar 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The only option I can think of is to use a steam table, kept at 145' F. with the pork smothered in its own juices.  The meat, in Michigan, once cooled, has to be brought up to 165, then held at 145'.  Leaving it in its own juices until served, will keep it hot, without drying it out.  The sauce should be kept in its own tray, and kept hot in the same steam table.  The sandwich is then prepared from the meat and sauce at the customer's request, with napkins of course.
> 
> As for the crispy sides, I'm afraid that can only be done if you are cooking the meat fresh, and serving immediately.  Could you do that from a roach-coach (food truck)?  That might be a better fit for what you want to do.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yea I was planning on having to use the steam tables. But I just read an article about baking the meat first in a covered pan with a bit of water, then grilling it. 

I figure if it's not over cooked and kept moist then when I grill it I can glaze while I grill to get some nice caramelization and char. I would just hate to serve this stuff from a steam dish it just wouldn't be the same. 

I think that cooking from a food truck is acceptable, however I can only afford a cart at this time. Hopefully if this venture is successful I can move on to a truck.

Thank you so much for your response.


----------

